# New Bradford fixed blade.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Bradford knives are some of my favorites. Brad came out with a new model, it's his Guardian 4.5 with a N690 alloy blade. And I love the black-wash blade finish. The handle is ergo, and the blade has an even Japanese "kirinaga" edge. Brad even included a double stitched leather sheath.

I have three of them now, they are truly the Cadillac of the edged tools. Do some research, they are incredible.

View attachment 87613


----------

